# I listen to me customers and fellow LJers...



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

...and improved the opening on the Kerry-All Pouch to make it much easier for one person to load.
I posted a short video on YouTube:
"/



"


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope sales have picked up for you.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, Mark. Sales have picked up a bit, and interest is widening-I'm now also making pouches for some agricultural applications (covers for round balers, grain planters, etc.). I've also introduced a pouch for 12' counter tops which has caught the eye of one counter top wholesaler and some individual kitchen companies.
No BMW yet, tho'. ;-)


----------



## Jered (Sep 15, 2010)

I think you're on to something with the countertop pouch. I used to do a lot of laminate countertops and if I was still doing them I would definitely buy some from you.

Actually, do you have pouches that would snugly fit a 3-o 6-8 door? I just came out of a really bad (underbid a couple jobs) two months and now I'm laid up with an injury but give me a couple months and I would definitely be interested in at least a couple door pouches. Tarps and cardboard blow around too much and delivering unfinished doors in the rain and snow is a real pain since I can't always back up to a covered area when unloading.

if there is a way to incorporate padded corners, that would be ideal.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, Colin,
It would be no problem to make a pouch that size. I'll check with the shop and get some ideas for the corners. One idea I had for completed kitchen cabinets (say an island) is a pouch that is lined with a soft cloth liner. Not a problem to do, and some suitable materials wouldn't add that much cost.
Keep in touch, when you're back on your feet, let me know. We can do preliminary pricing, etc. in the meantime. I'll let you know what I find out.
Get well soon!


----------



## Jered (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, a lining would be ideal. Also when I say padded corners, I am talking the full length of all edges if possible. Maybe something like 1/4 strips of pipe insulation would work?

Thanks again


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

LJers- any suggestions, for the corners?


----------



## Jered (Sep 15, 2010)

Just to clarify,

I would like padded edges obviously to protect the door edges when loading/unloading but also so I won't have to keep using cardboard corners when i tie or strap the door for transport. So I would like a fairly dense foam or similar material.


----------

